# Rebel T4i w/18-135 STM Kits Available at Best Buy



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 16, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/rebel-t4i-w18-135-stm-kits-shipping/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/rebel-t4i-w18-135-stm-kits-shipping/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/rebel-t4i-w18-135-stm-kits-shipping/"></a></div>
<strong>From Best Buy


</strong>We have received various reports from people saying they have purchased the new <a href="http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon - Canon EOS Rebel T4i 18.0-MP Digital SLR Camera Kit with 18-135mm Lens - Black/4839135.p;jsessionid=658A0671D524A9E48A438D4C6FBA114E.bbolsp-app02-64?id=1218541223097&skuId=4839135&st=t4i&cp=1&lp=2" target="_blank">Canon Rebel T4i w/18-135 STM kits</a> from their local Best Buy stores in the United States. A quick check of store stock in a <a href="http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcat17006&type=page&skuId=4839135&searchpage=true&_requestid=6075" target="_blank">few areas of the United States</a> showed the kit in stock. Currently web shipping isn’t available.</p>
<p>All of this is good news, unless you ordered from Amazon. I have received a bunch of forwarded emails from people that had their preorder of this kit cancelled by Amazon.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## crl81 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ordered mine for pick-up in Atlanta. Got to Best Buy and they brought out the T4i w/ the 18-55mm kit lens, and I was thinking "I knew this was too good to be true." The guy started making calls and digging around in the back and then, sure enough, comes walking out with the 18-135mm STM kit. Definitely nice to finally get my hands on the camera after my Amazon pre-order was cancelled.


----------



## engine (Jul 16, 2012)

I was able to nab one yesterday (Sunday) from Bestbuy. I ordered it online for store pickup when I saw it available. Made sure to check it wasn't on the recall list (it wasn't).

I had recently purchased the T3i but returned it when this one was announced just a few days after I got it.

I actually like the touchscreen quite a bit. Definitely focuses faster than the t3i and my dog is not afraid of the shutter sound like he was with the T3i.


Just tried one video. Seems like the default is face detection which I imagine would be a bit slower since the CPU has to do some figuring but what do I know? Be curious to try the different tracking methods to see if that's true. 

For my quick video it didn't matter because it didn't involve anything moving fast. Just the dog milling about but even with that non demanding test I could tell it focused better than the 18-55 kit I had tried out in the store.


For my purposes. Shooting family videos, general purpose the video should work out great. Much prefer the look of it to the everything being in focus camcorder look. I'll take depth of field over super fast focusing.


----------



## chazzzzy (Jul 16, 2012)

I arrived at Best Buy here in Burbank this morning because they showed 6 in stock... and they told me that they had just returned them to the manufacturer this morning because their serial numbers were part of the recalled cameras with the faulty rubber! Arrgh!

Maybe that's why nobody has them in stock, they are returning them due to the recall.

Charles


----------



## chazzzzy (Jul 17, 2012)

Follow up! I visited another Best Buy near my office and they had 1 18-135STM kit in stock and it wasn't' part of the recall batch, so I picked it up! Yeah!


----------



## jeffrev01 (Jul 17, 2012)

There isn't a BestBuy within 50 miles of Washington DC that has one in stock. It's pretty frustrating trying to find one of these kits, which I relly need for a book project I am working on. B&H keeps sending me emails telling me that they know how frustrated I must be about my backordered item. I thought I might check out the Canon store and buy the lens seperately but they are now showing backorder for the lens. I am wondering just what the deal is with this lens.


----------



## vplus (Jul 17, 2012)

In the DC area, on Sunday there was one at Pentagon City Mall and one in Sterling, VA. Pentagon City was snatched Sunday night, Sterling was gone by late Monday morning. I broadened the search and reserved, and picked up, one last night from a Best Buy in Fairfax.


----------



## atm3 (Jul 17, 2012)

I read this item on Canon Rumors website yesterday. I immediately checked Best Buy online and found the Rebel T4i w/18-135 STM Kits were available at one store in San Antonio. I placed my order and picked it up during lunch time. Today, no store within 100 miles is showing it as available. I also was one of the many who had my order canceled by Amazon. Kudos to CR.


----------



## evald112 (Jul 17, 2012)

in estonia, unntil today the store postponed my delivery everyday to the next day. Today they postponed it until friday this week. maybe this time i'll get it. its my birthday next week.

thanks for the information on the topic!

cheers


----------



## bmzmer325 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanx god for Best Buy. I was able to pick one up and yes, it is 100% STM kit.
With T4i, I keep 8 out of 10 pictures taken. With T3i, I keep about 3 out of 10 pictures taken. The T4i seem to make everything so nice and perfect.

LOVE IT!


----------



## parkerhomie (Jul 18, 2012)

I drove 153 miles just to buy one since no other Best Buy closer had one.


----------



## XIII (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+Canon+EOS+Rebel+T4i+18.0-MP+Digital+SLR+Camera+Kit+with+18-135mm+Lens+-+Black/4839135.p?skuId=4839135&id=1218541223097

'Shipping: Usually leaves our warehouse in 1 business day'

Just to let you know!


----------



## tex94 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just received a T4i w/ 18-135 STM kit I ordered online from Best Buy two days ago. Cancelled my B&H pre-order as soon as I had notification that Best Buy had shipped it yesterday. The first thing I did was check the serial number - sixth digit was a "1" and my heart sank. But I went to Canon's website and entered the number in their serial number checker on the T4i advisory page (http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e024805ba6ce) and turns out it's not one of the ones affected by the white rubber issue. So if you get one of these and there's a 1 in the sixth digit of the serial number, make sure you use the advisory website to check it before returning it. Their not all bad.


----------



## former10d (Jul 22, 2012)

I Just picked up one at BB on last friday.


----------

